# Sky cancellation



## Galway62 (19 Feb 2013)

Do I need to give Sky tv 30 days notice in writing when cannencelling my tv package ...I rang them and told them but is that enough?
Thanks all.


----------



## Time (19 Feb 2013)

If you cancelled by phone and this was accepted that is good enough.


----------



## Squonk (19 Feb 2013)

I recently cancelled over the phone. They need 31 days notice. They sent me a letter confirming. No need for you to write to them.


----------



## dub_nerd (20 Feb 2013)

I cancelled over the phone on Saturday. Initially punched in the wrong option on the telephone menu and got straight through to someone. When told they couldn't do my cancellation, I rang back, punched the right option and got put on hold for 15 minutes (five euros worth for 0818 number from a mobile). I guess the queue for cancellation gets less priority.

The person who eventually answered asked all sorts of questions about why I was cancelling, none of which I entertained -- none of his business. Then he started with the offers. After the first one I said I wasn't interested in any offers. After the next one I didn't say anything at all --  I let him embarrass himself by having to ask was I interested when I'd already said I wasn't. Finally he grumpily said he'd put me on hold to wait for someone who could do the cancellation ... so this git wasn't even the cancellation person!!! On hold for another couple of minutes, then got someone who made another half-hearted attempt to keep me, before doing the cancellation ... not sure but it sounds like I get billed for another thirty days or so.

Funny enough, I had no grievance whatever with Sky, I've always liked their service but it doesn't suit me to have it for now. I'll think twice about ever going back to them now, after the pushy treatment over cancellation.


----------



## Time (20 Feb 2013)

They bill you for 30 days from the date you call to cancel.


----------



## Eithneangela (20 Feb 2013)

If you have been with Sky for 12 months or more, you are entitled to keep the Sky Box and the Dish, which you can use to get Free Satellite stations (all the BBc's, ITV's, Channel 4's, Film4 and lots more).


----------

